# Complimentary "screw with your head" lighting



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

I posted in finishing touches about the two rooms I've been working on, and got some great help. Now I need help on lighting. I have some ideas, but I want input. The first of the two that you go through is odd. The room has a chair rail that runs all the way around it. The lower half is a dark color, the upper half is alternating wide stripes of a goldish color and narrow stripes of a dark green. The lighting for this room we like to joke will make people walk in circles, because it is a rotating paint can with slits in it so that stripes of light will move around the room. It should be very disorienting. The next room is the pink one that has now been aged to look dirty and molding. It is also the room before one of our main - and scariest - characters, and I'm thinking that since his room is fairly dark, keeping them disoriented in a brighter setting could up the scariness of that room and character.

I am thinking of putting "dueling strobes" in the "pink room" as we like to call it. White strobes on opposite ends of the room, probably not facing each other, set to strobe at a fairly slow pace with them going back and forth. That's the best way to describe it. I would love some input on it!


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

Apparently, I was more out of it than I thought when I posted this. I completely left out the fact that I want to try to make the lighting in room #2 (pink room) compliment the lighting in room #1 (stripe room) without making them too similar. Looking forward to some feedback.


----------

